# Buckeye Lake Open



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone signing up for it...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

When is it?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

April 6th


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> April 6th


How'd you do? You know the rezults?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

embarrassed to say I got zilch. Think the finally tally of boats was 100. Someone said more I dont know. There were at least 8 boats that had a limit. The guy at the ramp said majority of boats had one or none. Couple of the boats got the limit at Crane lake. 

Was able to catch a catfish and shad. Pretty sure had couple on line but they never surfaced for me to say they were Bass. They were only on the hook for seconds.

Water was good for Buckeye.. Temps ranged from 48 to 54. West to East. 

Nice they played Nat'l anthem before the start


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I tried to tell you to downsize your bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> embarrassed to say I got zilch. Think the finally tally of boats was 100. Someone said more I dont know. There were at least 8 boats that had a limit. The guy at the ramp said majority of boats had one or none. Couple of the boats got the limit at Crane lake.
> 
> Was able to catch a catfish and shad. Pretty sure had couple on line but they never surfaced for me to say they were Bass. They were only on the hook for seconds.
> 
> ...


Lol I was across the street in my kakak when they played the anthem. Then went over to north shore later in the day. I watched the two guys in blue catch a limit from crane. Working a 150' section of rocks in a bank being pounded bye the sun.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> I tried to tell you to downsize your bait.
> 
> View attachment 300427


I promise I did. Guess not enough.


----------

